# Proposed new names for the 27 Enneagram Tritypes



## incision (May 23, 2010)

SirCanSir said:


> Its really confusing seeing this new kitten:kitteh: talking about conquerors and masters and power of 358s. Are these kittens you use as avatars yours?


Nope. I like kittens and other fluffy animals, amongst other reasons.



> Anyway this is a hard bargain because the OP probably doesnt want to use more than two words in each tri-type. Probably prefers to use one actually. And its hard to find one word to contain all of that.
> I actually believe 358s could be more "Kings" or "Rulers" and 378s more "Entrepreneurs" by the meaning.


Ugh, kings/rulers. Hence my suggestion of strategic achievers which would cover all versions of the archetype.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

> 368: Law Enforcer


I think Justice Fighter is a better name for this tritype, honestly. I don't have a better suggestion, but I don't think Law Enforcer is accurate. The 6 in this tritype would usually be counterphobic since it's paired with 8, which doesn't tend to be focused on following and enforcing rules.

Here's part of a description of the 368 type. (Yeah, these tend to be shit, I know. But I didn't want to back this opinion up by only saying "this doesn't apply to me, so it's false.)
from: Descriptions - Enneagram


> Life Purpose: To challenge what is unfair, protect the innocent/underrepresented, to use debating skills in service of others/a cause
> 
> Blind Spot: Overbearing, confrontational, anti-authoritarian, ignore the importance of emotions


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

First off, the fauvres are mistyped themselves and alot of their stuff is bullshit.

Secondly, case in point is that 358 description. Street smart from the school of hard knocks? Fuck no. 378 or 368 would be more likely to fit that description. Strategic, yes, but I don't know too many 5s or 5 fixers that would be considered street smart. Book smart for sure, but 7s and 6s are way more street smart.

Also, triple assertive 378s are not king of failures, since they're so relentless on achieving and making things happen. That said, I don't think king/queen is accurate either. 361 or 351 is more likely to be king and 261 or 251 is more likely to be queen.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I kind of thought 458 was sort of a: "Shadowalker." 

Insatiable curiosity is at the core of the 458. These are people who aren't content with what lays on the surface of things, they are compelled to seek out and reveal their full natures. They tend to see all beings as a interesting mixture of both light and dark, and as a result, tend to be more comfortable with their own darkness than most others. This awareness of what lays in the darker corners of existence, can make them seem somewhat controversial, even weird, to others. Some find their quest for greater understanding uncomfortable, others find it fascinating. Ever observant, they are often expert detectives; able to solve mysteries others find difficult, often using their own clever and unique methods to do it. They are very much like the cat: curious, playful, drawn to darkness, always on the prowl, able to be stealthy when they wish, but also equally capable of making their presence known, if that is their desire.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

479s = The Escapist.

It's been agreed upon by important 479ers.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't like the "activist" for 614. It implies an 8ish power-seeking dynamic. I'm pretty damn lazy, if anything I'm just a keyboard warrior or a conspiracy-theorizing doomsayer. I don't like the "activist" for 614. The description for the type mentions being the most critical type, so maybe "the critic" would be a suitable name.


----------



## Jerdle (Dec 30, 2015)

How did you all miss the Executive for 358?

Athletic Trainer isn't great for 137, and there is no way that 127 is the Adventurer. Any other 7 would fit better.

Guardian is too 6ish for 258.

King/Queen is a bit much for 378. There's your Entrepreneur.

The rest fit pretty well.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

As a 358, I actually like Solution Master. I’m the one finding the answers while everyone else is running like they are headless chickens.


----------



## JpKoff (Oct 30, 2017)

Stable Genius said:


> 268 the crazy ex tritype.
> 
> 368 the scarface wannabe tritype
> 
> ...


Man I love these, got me crackin ! From my experience, 379, 461 and 468 are sooo fitting it's hilarious


----------

